# difference between hydro and soil fertilizer



## danfinance2008 (Nov 27, 2009)

could u use foxfarms soil big bloom, grow big, and tiger bloom in hydro?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

Hydro nutes can be used for Soil but Soil nutes cannot be used for Hydro.

eace:


----------

